# Unscented & Hypoallergenic lotion for my b/f(preferably CHEAP!)



## Bubbles12_98 (Sep 6, 2005)

Okay my boyfriend has dermatography(or something like that) where his skin is UBER sensitive so he doesn't like to put lotion on his face or anything b/c he's afraid it'll freak out his skin...and since he's a boy he doesn't want anything scented... He's using ProActive & its really drying out his skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Do any of you ladies have any suggestions on cheap unscented hypoallergenic lotion that I coudl get for him?? I say cheap 1.) b/c if it doesn't work I won't be out of a lot of money 2.) if its expensive he won't keep using it *lol* TIA


----------



## Lolita (Sep 6, 2005)

My skin isnt super-duper sensitive, but one of my favorite moisturizers which has never caused a reaction in my skin is neutrogena oil free moisture for sensitive skin... it comes in a box and is less than $10 CAD. The back of the bottle claims its hypoallergenic, fragrance free, and alcohol free.


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 7, 2005)

I'd recommend Aesop skincare - it'll be pricey but my brother also has insanely sensitive skin and he's used their stuff and not complained. If you find a counter that stocks Aesop, you can get samples, so that's cheap!


----------



## kare31 (Sep 7, 2005)

My skin is super sensitive.  Even oil of olay sensitive killed my skin.  I've never found a drugstore moisturizer that worked for me.  The only moisturizers that haven't given me acne or an allergic reaction are Clinique Dramatically Different moisturizer (I think that's the name)  and Kiehls ultra facial moisturizer w/o SPF.  I prefer the Kiehls b/c the Clinique made my skin oiler throughout the day.


----------



## martygreene (Sep 7, 2005)

Cetaphil is really one of the best things I've found for dry, sensitive skin. It's an old standby, and it works. It's available at drugstores, and is inexpensive. They make lotions, creams, and washes for both face and body. I'm particularly partial to the face wash and the body cream.


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I told my boyfriend I posted about this & he was like "what!?" *haha* Oh well..he got over it


----------

